

HTML5 for Mobile - rocksy
http://bostinnovation.com/2011/05/31/html5-for-mobile-%E2%80%93-what-you-need-to-know-now/

======
justinph
This article is laughably light on specifics and big on meaningless sentences
like ' _HTML5 is an effective solution to the challenges of delivering content
to smartphones in a consistent and efficient manner._ '

Don't waste your clicks.

~~~
cgarb
Haha, the reason I love HN is because of vicious responses like this.

------
draz
I think the biggest issue for adoption is overlooked -- advertisers and
monetization. Flash has been around for so long that the infrastructure has
been built around it, and it's quite stable. As more companies learn how to
harness HTML 5 for advertising purposes (with metrics, etc), we'll see more
and more of it.

~~~
eli
Display advertising on the web has surely been around for longer than Flash?

Perhaps the style and metrics used in _mobile_ ads needs some work, but I
don't think HTML5 changes anything in any meaningful way.

~~~
draz
"Display advertising on the web has surely been around for longer than Flash?"

True, but pretty much only as static displays. I do agree, though, HTML5 isn't
a game changer, just another means to deliver moving content (only open, and
not proprietary to one company)

~~~
eli
Ah, I misunderstood. So you're talking about something like <canvas>
animations or even <video> ads?

I could see how that could be a big deal for iPad users. But it doesn't seem
like it changes the fundamentals of web advertising.

